# No.11 Percussion Caps



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Tried to shoot my CVA Inline Muzzle loader today and couldn't get the No 11 Percussion caps on the nipple far enough to shoot. They were really tight! I haven't used the gun in about 5 or 6 years but I don't remember having that problem back then. I've bought the #11 caps since then. I don't remember what I used back then. Do I have the wrong caps? Are there No. 12 caps?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

if it was me I would just change it over to 209 primers and be done with it


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

You need a new nipple. After a while the nipple will become deformed from countless hits from the firing pin. You can buy a new nipple and you will be good to go. Sometime you can file the nipple back into shape but why not just go get a new one. They don't cost much.

What kind of CVA do you have? Mine came with a 209 breech plug and another breech plug that you can use #11 or musket caps. 


Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Finger_Mullet said:


> You need a new nipple. After a while the nipple will become deformed from countless hits from the firing pin. You can buy a new nipple and you will be good to go. Sometime you can file the nipple back into shape but why not just go get a new one. They don't cost much.
> 
> What kind of CVA do you have? Mine came with a 209 breech plug and another breech plug that you can use #11 or musket caps.
> 
> ...


Yup. New nipple. I like the top hats myself. That's what I use in my Thunder Hawk.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanx for the replies.It's a 1990's CVA Apollo and it was recalled and the upgraded in 1997.
I will check on getting a new nipple. The season is about over and my transfer case went out on my truck so I haven't been able to make it to the woods because of that but maybe I'll get it tomorrow(Wed.)


----------

